# Sakura Skin is online



## Blue (Jan 10, 2008)

Due to several fortunate events, we're finally able to upload our own skins - so I bring you the long-awaited Sakura skin. Credit for the winsome banner goes to Amaretti's colors and Suzuhiko's gfx.

Use it or I'll ban you.

Switch to it here.

Sasuke
Naruto


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 10, 2008)

I came                              .






























































Well I want to anyhow.

 THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR THIS! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR MONTHS! *kisses*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, that is so fucking pink! i think i'll lose my vision in one week :S


----------



## Felt (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 10, 2008)

The googles, they do nothing!

Nice work, but that skin doesn't really meet my taste.


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2008)

Woot! All we need to do now is to nag about the Akatsuki-skin


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll use it just for you Blue.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

G Fucking ace. N Now get me that Resident  Evil  skin!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

Nah, the next skin should be a Bleach one, more specifically a Hitsugaya skin.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2008)

i defintely wanna see an akatsuki skin, it would have red like sakuras, but more manly, u know sakura is a girl's skin :S soft and smells good


----------



## Vongola (Jan 10, 2008)

Using it. pretty cool. pink rep?


----------



## SamRH (Jan 10, 2008)

Forget the Sasuke skin, I'm totally using this one now.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

Just noticed the pink rep bars actually, brilliant.


----------



## Empress (Jan 10, 2008)

so pretty! thanks blue <3333


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2008)

It's somewhat bright, don't you think? Still, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

The Naruto skin is also rather bright.


----------



## Matariki (Jan 10, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2008)

*changes skin*

wow....it's so pink...and manly?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 10, 2008)

May we all rejoice.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, It's so cool =D


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2008)

Neg reps are blue.

Like Sasuke.  



> but more manly, u know sakura is a girl's skin  soft and smells good


So you want something hard that smells like mansweat? Noted.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel my feminine side coming out.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2008)

OH GOD, THE REPBARS ARE PINK!!!!


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay!!!  So awesome!!

So this means it won't be a knock down drag out mud fight to get new skins posted?  WooT

mmm... mud fight...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh yes  exactly what I wanted for Christmas


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 10, 2008)

It's red and pink all over... with pink rep bars...

I'm using from now on


----------



## Curry (Jan 10, 2008)

Flowers! 

Purple rep! 

!!!!!!!!!

Thanks a lot <333


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2008)

Now, all that's left is the Akastsuki and/or Naruto skin. FRS anyone?


----------



## Jesus (Jan 10, 2008)

I has pink rep!!!


----------



## CajNatalie (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh... My... God... ILOVEYOUFUCKINGWOWOWOWOWOW!!!X3X3


This is just frickin' awesome, although I was a little startled with the rep-bars... I thought they looked red at first when I was in my User CP and saw all my rep-history...
But looking at people's profiles with their rep bars all pink and prettiful... I say yes to pink rep!

But blue negrep? I'm still not sure on that one... certainly can't be red as that's too similar to pink... maybe jet black?


----------



## The Truth (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, good job.


----------



## illyana (Jan 10, 2008)

Is quite pretty. 
And pink rep!


----------



## Auraya (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow it's so pretty  I love it. It's pink!!!


----------



## ~rocka (Jan 10, 2008)

It does look really good


----------



## Hope (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it! Pinkness!


----------



## Sasha2999 (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG I've been waiting for this since I joined! Freaking awesome skin!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

AT LAST!

I thank you Blue for making it, and Ama and Suzu too.

And you should all thank me for helping Blue


----------



## Serp (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Lilali (Jan 10, 2008)

oh thats so cool


----------



## Chai Tea (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome Sakura Skin,  I love it more than the new Sasuke Skin.  

Thanks Blue


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 10, 2008)

:WOW
Sakura skin is awesome.
Im having fangasms.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice work on this skin, guys. 

Now, if you make a Rock Lee one..I (and doubtless many others) will be your humble slave for all eternity.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 10, 2008)

Finally. I've been wanting to use something other then Sasuke. And in my favorite color too? Win.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 10, 2008)

Finally.  I love this skin.


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

Sakura skin? Awesome!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 10, 2008)

it's really red. XD


----------



## Moses (Jan 10, 2008)

AKATSUKI AND YONDAIME BANNARS PLEEZ


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 10, 2008)

This skin is awesome, I'm totally using it! ^_^


----------



## Pein (Jan 10, 2008)

Best skin EVAR


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Jan 10, 2008)

<3 I am using it now. It's lovely! Good job~


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work guys.


----------



## pancake (Jan 10, 2008)

FINALLY!



I love it!


----------



## sel (Jan 10, 2008)

What colour are advisors usernames in this skin?


----------



## Seal (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job, the skin looks great!


----------



## Yak (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel all fluffy inside. Thanks. Finally after close to three years I get a change from the old designs.


----------



## G-Solid (Jan 10, 2008)

the skin rocks thx


----------



## chrisp (Jan 10, 2008)

OMFG! Superb, Blue!!

Sakura skin for teh win!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 10, 2008)

The skin is cool, but too pink for me.



s?l said:


> What colour are advisors usernames in this skin?


The advisors colour is a bit darker than the users colour on this skin, but it's not that noticeable.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2008)

lol I see the hokage residence in that pic


----------



## Splintered (Jan 10, 2008)

We're doin it rite


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

Splintered said:


> We're doin it rite



Indeed 

Poceed with phase B


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 10, 2008)

looks good, sadly i just changed to sasuke skin with its new banner last night...may try this one out a bit later tho o.o


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it so much!

Thank you, Blue !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2008)

Loving the Sakura skin


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks nice, but it's too pink and red for my taste. Maybe if it had some green...

Though I'm tempted... pink repbars? I like that 

I want a Team 8 skin


----------



## Freiza (Jan 10, 2008)

NO VEGETA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elle (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job - VERY pink hehe.  Although I use the Sasuke skin, its about time there's a skin for Sakura fans.


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 10, 2008)

looks very good. nice job.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 10, 2008)

Hell yes.

I love Sakura.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 10, 2008)

Definitely won't be using it, but it does look good.

Nice work.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I want a Team 8 skin



If someone makes a nice looking and workable one and gives it to the Admins I'm sure they'll upload it.

But making a skin is hard. Blue started working on this thing months and months ago.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, realy nice new skin.


----------



## King (Jan 10, 2008)

Next up, Akatsuki perhaps?


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2008)

i wish sakura skinz had a banner

/back to sasuke


----------



## Chayanne (Jan 10, 2008)

I so going to use this, Thanks! 

I love the pink Rep bars. =^.^=


----------



## chrisp (Jan 10, 2008)

Why do so many complain? Here do staff-members use their time figuring out how to upload a new skin for our pleasure, and you just want more? And vervex and Amaretti replaced the banner on the Sasuke skin, which I think you agree is cool. 

Be grateful we have such nice staff-members. They don't get paid.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice Skin I'm using it right now (Didn't want to use the new improved Sasuke one)


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2008)

Fortunate events, you say?


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome, just AWESOME. 
the new Sasuke banner is nice too.


----------



## Monna (Jan 10, 2008)

I love this. Thanks.


----------



## Achaia (Jan 10, 2008)

Been looking forward to this. Thank you!


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks so much. Using it right now.

One thing that I find odd is the purple hover on links. I don't know, it doesn't seem to fit with all of the red/pink going around.


----------



## mari (Jan 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Nah, the next skin should be a Bleach one, more specifically a Hitsugaya skin.



Rukia skin is better 

And thanks, I'll be using this one for now.
A Shikamaru skin would be nice, though.


----------



## momo (Jan 10, 2008)

k i like it but it kinda burns my eyes alittle


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 10, 2008)

The logo size is 274kb, way to much for something so small, fix this.

Also there is a funny thing, skins are called
- Orange
- Uchiha Sasuke
- Haruno Sakura

Even mods hate Naruto


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's so... pink.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the red, but to be honest, the flowers just aren't doin it rite for me.


----------



## CajNatalie (Jan 10, 2008)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> Thanks so much. Using it right now.
> 
> One thing that I find odd is the purple hover on links. I don't know, it doesn't seem to fit with all of the red/pink going around.


Maybe if the hovering was green?
It goes with her eyes.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks so much. Special thanks goes to Tazmo and Mbxx also for actually listening to our concerns.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 10, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> I love the red, but to be honest, the flowers just aren't doin it rite for me.



I do believe those would be the Sakura.

How clever.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 10, 2008)

Oy, look over thar mate, it's the rare Tazmo.
No shit sherlock, but either way they are still rather ghey looking. imho

I think that if anything the hover should be like, pink.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2008)

Should have had some cleavage in it 

but it's pretty good


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Vance (Jan 10, 2008)

The mod lounge has a picture of a girl....Nudes for modship?  We need a *Neji* skin.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 10, 2008)

chevalier said:


> A Shikamaru skin would be nice, though.



Hell yeah, I would totally use it and make love to it if there was one. But for now, Sakura's skin is mine for using.


----------



## Pink Sun (Jan 10, 2008)

*changes skin*
Thank you very much *____* Awesome work!


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Gene (Jan 10, 2008)

pink rep? Hell yeah


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's so pretty in pink,nice job it fits Sakura very well.


----------



## xero7x (Jan 10, 2008)

*switches to sasuke skin* cool work u have a nice artistic vision 



(it would be nice to see where you go and what you do)


----------



## naruto + hinata (Jan 10, 2008)

xero7x said:


> *switches to sasuke skin* cool work u have a nice artistic vision
> 
> 
> 
> (it would be nice to see where you go and what you do)



dude that is so cool or if your a girl still sweet


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 10, 2008)

Cute.           <3


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 10, 2008)

I think there should be moar skinzors


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2008)

Just took a good look at the skin. I found the pink rep amusing and the flowers weren't half bad either.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay, Team 7 all have skins sort of XD

needz Ino skin nao? 

Anyways, is awesome, imma using


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2008)

I came. Multiple times. Whoops just came again.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 10, 2008)

UGH! THE PINK! THE FAGGOTRY! THE GAY FLOWERS! IT BURNS MY EYES!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 10, 2008)

So all that hassling, I saw some of you guys doing, payed off?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 10, 2008)

It's about damn time!





<3


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jan 10, 2008)

brb new pants


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 10, 2008)

I think an akatsuki skin wold be black, red and a dash of white 

And I love the new skin  Very red, but still, pretty good ^__^ Are you guys gonna update the Naruto one to shipuuden? Oh just leaving it?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jan 10, 2008)

this new skin looks awesome!!! I like all the modifications, like the pink rep bars, very fitting for a sakura skin.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 10, 2008)

... I cant change the skin using the quick style chooser at the bottom of the page. ?


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jan 10, 2008)

I was blinded when i first opend it up. 
So... pink.

Im gunna stay wit my sasuke one. 
atleast until an akatsuki one is made.
or a shikamaru one. If i knew how to make one i would, but all i know how to do is make a banner not change the colors on the page and stuff.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 10, 2008)

Vance said:


> The mod lounge has a picture of a girl....Nudes for modship?  We need a *Neji* skin.



Quoted for definite truth 

But what else would we expect from Vance


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2008)

It's so girly, it's kinda manly.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 10, 2008)

so much fookin win


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 10, 2008)

its killing my eyes!!
XD
awesome job on both though

only thing is, I can switch skins when its on sasuke or sakura mode, but switching from the orange one doesn't do anything. the page doesnt reload.  anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2008)

Is a neg still red?

Quick, someone with low rep neg me!! XDDDDDD

- LOL Don't.  -


----------



## ali.sa (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm glad it's not hot pink. xD Yay red. Yay Sakura.

Moar skinz plz though. ;] hbu akatsuki?


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the pink rep bars.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it! 
Thanks for making a Sakura skin!


----------



## Alex (Jan 10, 2008)

I think 2n best skin, with naruto's being best.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 10, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Is a neg still red?
> 
> Quick, someone with low rep neg me!! XDDDDDD
> 
> - LOL Don't.  -



Dammit, I was gonna do it too. Oooh, Sakura skin, I like.

EDIT:Negs are now purple. Awesome!


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah I do like the orgininal, merely because it was the original, and I'm not always so good with change. xD I'm one of those old people stuck in their ways and too damn stubborn to change .... except for the fact that I'm not old at all. 

This skin is so happy though! I love it! Everything is so cuteee. It turned out really well.


----------



## Neko (Jan 10, 2008)

hawt


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 10, 2008)

it looks nice and all but, i thought the large amount of red would make up for the pink and make it you know...not gay

i thought wrong


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 10, 2008)

This skin is fucking awesome. WIN.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good, but there needs to be Sannin ones aswell. Especially Tsunade's and Jiraiya's.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome and bright. Pink rep bars!


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2008)

DSPV Skin > Sakura skin.


----------



## XII_Itachi (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR MONTHS~!!


----------



## Crayons (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice skin, thanks for finally uploading it!


----------



## Siren (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks awesome, I love it.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 10, 2008)

Too pink and bright for my taste, just like how the Naruto skin's orange kinda hurts my eyes. But I guess it looks really nice.  Would've used it if it wasn't that bright.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 10, 2008)

Shrike skin>>>Sakura skin. Such a heretical Construct must be purged in the name of the emperor.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

well im on the sasuke skin and it wont let me change skins it doesnt reload the screen or anything, though im looking forward to see what it looks like the new skin that is.

edit: nvm just hte quick skin changer wasnt working for me i had to do the other way. btw the new skin looks great.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Jan 10, 2008)

ITS AWESOME!!
@zax: it's gray


----------



## Dogma (Jan 10, 2008)

Orange skin is too orange.

Sakura skin looks too odd.

Sasuke skin is too lame.

~We needs some Shikamaru, now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

It's so unfair that Naruto's skin is not updated.

Oh,i know the answer.

Naruto has to wait? 

Ah,seriously,it should be updated too.

*Hey,what about a official poll for the next character skin?*


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not a girl, but i like the Skin


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 10, 2008)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> It's so unfair that Naruto's skin is not updated.
> 
> Oh,i know the answer.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I want Aoba and Genma ownage!


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm not a man if i dun switch for the pink


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG this skin is awesome! X3



Uchiha Luiz said:


> It's so unfair that Naruto's skin is not updated.
> 
> Oh,i know the answer.
> 
> Naruto has to wait?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jan 10, 2008)

it's too pinkkkkkk!!!!! it's like eating strawberry jam @_@


----------



## Leen (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, you did it finally! Very nice effort. Good job, Blue.


----------



## Blue (Jan 10, 2008)

eileenting88 said:


> Hey, you did it finally! Very nice effort. Good job, Blue.



All of you, thank this person here. She helped me test this thing way into the wee hours of the morning, and she found like 30 or 40 bugs.


----------



## Chai Tea (Jan 11, 2008)

eileenting88 said:


> Hey, you did it finally! Very nice effort. Good job, Blue.



Thank you for _your_ efforts! The skin is so awesome.


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the skins, they're awesome!!Althouh I'm ging to stick with the Naruto one


----------



## Katakoto (Jan 11, 2008)

I love it.
The PINK is asldkfjkldjf. <3


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 11, 2008)

wow...that's way too fucking bright.  Using #FF0000 for the only color = major design no-no.  I'll be sticking with original naruto lol

oh, and the banner being offset by 1 (or 2?) pixel(s) is a common problem with vbulletin skinning.  Check the official vb forums for a fix.


----------



## Blue (Jan 11, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> wow...that's way too fucking bright.  Using #FF0000 for the only color = major design no-no.  I'll be sticking with original naruto lol
> 
> oh, and the banner being offset by 1 (or 2?) pixel(s) is a common problem with vbulletin skinning.  Check the official vb forums for a fix.



I'll have you know that Sakura is currently twice as popular as Naruto and almost as popular as Sasuke. 

And I would if I had access to the VB forums. >_>


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sakura finally gets her own skin!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2008)

The Sakura skin is FABULOUS!


----------



## Sky (Jan 11, 2008)

nice... but its too pink.... hurts my eyes...


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 11, 2008)

Sakura 

Right now colors are rather killing my eyes but I'll get used to it. 

<3


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Jan 11, 2008)

Sakura doesn't deserve a skin . 

Kakashi does .


----------



## chauronity (Jan 11, 2008)

^ lol. This is about the team7, you know. If naruto and sasuke alreadu had one, sakura must too. 

Might be a bit too pinkish to me, but good job nevertheless.


----------



## Child of Destiny (Jan 11, 2008)

@Blue:
I just fiddled around with Firefox's Stylish extension and found that the following worked with a 800x200 logo:

div.page, table.page { width: 800px !important; }
table[width='797'] { width: 800px; }

To fix the skin, set all 797 pixel widths on the page to 800, and downsize the logo to the same size as all the other logos.
These changes will have to be done manually as the second CSS rule here isn't supported by IE.


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

sweet not i can fap on NF


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

oh my it's too pinky 

...Naruto deserve to have a new one


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

i think there should be an akatsuki one...but i guess next is kakashi up..


----------



## kire (Jan 11, 2008)

The red and pink theme is pretty, reminds me of Valentines day...


----------



## Lilali (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah i think its kinda like a Valentines day style

all it needs it love hearts lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2008)

Why do all you people have sensitive little mole eyes? 

Blue, I suggest making a locked stick in Konoha Times saying if people want a skin of a certain character they have to make it or get it themselves.


----------



## Xell (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. Loving the colours.

This is without a doubt one of my favourite skins.


----------



## Beluga (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally! 

Now there must be a Neji skin too.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet, I love it


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

this is awesome!!


----------



## Aerik (Jan 11, 2008)

nice

it's only a matter of time before a, very cool and totally awesome, akatsuki skin will come


----------



## natwel (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, this forum actually looks BEAUTIFUL now


----------



## shizuru (Jan 11, 2008)

its so pritty X3


----------



## Legendary (Jan 11, 2008)

this pink is so pink it hurts my eyes >,<
but im still using it!!! PINK RULZ!!!!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 11, 2008)

Akatsuki skin! X3

Black and red. 

[#179]


----------



## Beluga (Jan 11, 2008)

Neji skin! X3


----------



## rushi_chan (Jan 11, 2008)

Omg, this is so pretty! I am using this one for a while! Nice work! Man, all the skins around here are so pretty. <3


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 11, 2008)

It grows on me more and more every time I see it 

But I am with Belugy in that we need a Neji one next


----------



## natwel (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm glad there is a new one, that Naruto orange one is unsightly.


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn, the blue version is kickass.


----------



## Hio (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing skin, what will be the next skin?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nice work Blue
Edit: since Kishi going to be focus on Kakashi this year too is you guys going to make Kakashi skin. *


----------



## Konzilla (Jan 11, 2008)

Omg  Its great! Totally 9?/10 

Thx!

And I hope nxt one is Akatsuki :3 (Black and red <3 )


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 11, 2008)

Should do a Akatsuki skin next.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 11, 2008)

Honestly, the next logical one should be Akatsuki. You have to think about the colors instead of the banner and your favorite character, ect. I mean, yeah, Kakashi is great and all, but a silver background just seems a little 'eh'. I think more people would probably want a darker black background since we have so many light colors. We have bright red/pink, orange, and a light blue.

I want to maybe see a dark purple (Neji/Hinata) and, of course, the black Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 11, 2008)

excellent skin  amazing job  thank you


----------



## daddy2000 (Jan 11, 2008)

It is sooo piiinnnkkk  ........ I think I will stay with the current one, but thanks anyway


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jan 11, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> Orange skin is too orange.
> 
> Sakura skin looks too odd.
> 
> ...



We need less whiney members. :x

I like the Sasuke skin. ._.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't know there are more than one skin.

Sakura skin is cool, but I like Sasuke's better. But the Sakura skin is cool though.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2008)

Akatsuki = Red, White, and Black.


----------



## Leen (Jan 11, 2008)

Before long, we will have people requesting not only for Kakashi, Akatsuki, and Neji, but every other characters in Naruto series as well. Lol.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 11, 2008)

Not bad at all.

I guess for consistency, the Naruto skin should be updated as well with timeskip Naruto


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 11, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Honestly, the next logical one should be Akatsuki. You have to think about the colors instead of the banner and your favorite character, ect. I mean, yeah, Kakashi is great and all, but a silver background just seems a little 'eh'. I think more people would probably want a darker black background since we have so many light colors. We have bright red/pink, orange, and a light blue.
> 
> I want to maybe see a dark purple (Neji/Hinata) and, of course, the black Akatsuki skin.



Damn straight.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks for the skin!*


----------



## Oujo (Jan 11, 2008)

I love it! So pink and girly. And I love the rep bars.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 11, 2008)

THANK GOD. 

I'm happy about it even though I don't like the blinding pink or Sakura. 

Now we need an Akatsuki


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Honestly, the next logical one should be Akatsuki. You have to think about the colors instead of the banner and your favorite character, ect. I mean, yeah, Kakashi is great and all, but a silver background just seems a little 'eh'. I think more people would probably want a darker black background since we have so many light colors. We have bright red/pink, orange, and a light blue.
> 
> I want to maybe see a dark purple (Neji/Hinata) and, of course, the black Akatsuki skin.



He's trying, just give him some time. Blue has been working relentlessly on the Sakura skin


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, we must imagine how difficult and time-consuming it must be for him to work on the Sakura skin.


----------



## Beluga (Jan 12, 2008)

Jihad said:


> It grows on me more and more every time I see it
> 
> But I am with Belugy in that we need a Neji one next



White and black is teh perfecto colors .  

Neji skin people!  Akatsuki seems kewl too.

And we should have Gai skin too.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jan 12, 2008)

nice skin! i really love this one! i love pink!


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2008)

Its blinding. Quite horrible.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty good, love the new Sasuke banner too. Hated the old one!


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 12, 2008)

I like new one. At least better that default one.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 12, 2008)

No way, the default orange one is MUCH better than the Sakura one. X3

[#222]


----------



## Gaara (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesomeness! Now all we need is a Kakashi skin.
Love you icon btw Lightning Strike.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

What happened to the Sasuke skin...Now it's..all...odd,and stuff...  But the Sakura one rocks!....Thought,the Naruto one still st-....I still don't like it ^^' But,the Sakura skin rules!


----------



## Cytrin (Jan 12, 2008)

A new Sasuke image and a Sakura amazing.


----------



## Snickers (Jan 12, 2008)

Truly an eyesore, it's just disgusting.

And the reason for it, is not the artist. The most creative geniuses in history couldn't do a good job with Sakura and Pink as a main theme.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

if oly this was a bit more masculine


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> What happened to the Sasuke skin...Now it's..all...odd,and stuff...  But the Sakura one rocks!....Thought,the Naruto one still st-....I still don't like it ^^' But,the Sakura skin rules!



The banner had to updated because it only featured Sasuke from part one. 



Snickers said:


> Truly an eyesore, it's just disgusting.
> 
> And the reason for it, is not the artist. The most creative geniuses in history couldn't do a good job with Sakura and Pink as a main theme.



I think your avatar explains this all. Just hope that Splintered doesn't see this 



Cax said:


> Its blinding. Quite horrible.



It's giving a lot of people eye problems but if so, just switch back and forth between skins.


----------



## momolade (Jan 12, 2008)

if its burning your eyes try going outside once in a while 8]


----------



## Bleach (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks awesome


----------



## Denizen (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a bit too bright and pink for my liking. It is pretty good too.
However, i'm liking the new Sasuke header now, so I can finally use it without having to see bizarro-Sasuke and his bad editing at the top of every page.


----------



## Neko (Jan 12, 2008)

You people complaining about ur damn eyes

you ppl need to get out of your Dark rooms once in a while and go into sunlight 



karin said:


> if its burning your eyes try going outside once in a while 8]



Exactly


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2008)

Trust me, out of team 7, Sakura is definitely the one that I would have hot, sexy smex with. But the skin is a tad bit too bright and I like looking at green rep bars.


----------



## Neko (Jan 12, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Trust me, out of team 7, Sakura is definitely the one that I would have hot, sexy smex with. But the skin is a tad bit too bright and I like looking at green rep bars.



GO OUT SIDE AT LEAST ONCE A WEEK SMOKE


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Jan 12, 2008)

o-o Oh man, I haven't been here in awhile, so I just now saw the updated Sasuke skin as well. I love the new header for that one.

& I have to say that I like the Sakura skin, too~!
At first IE didn't wanna load it, but it seems to be working now.
It IS very pink, but it's still cool. xD Nice job~.


----------



## Mayumi Hatake (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the sakura skin but I still think it looks like a valentines day card blew up. lol


----------



## Konoha (Jan 12, 2008)

minato skin yellow/green would be awesome


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 12, 2008)

I cannot seem to change the skin...


----------



## soniclinx (Jan 12, 2008)

that is way to pink and girly even some girls would not like that especially the flower sorry so srry


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL, wtf?  I switch to it and positive rep is red and negative is blue XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 12, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> I cannot seem to change the skin...



Go to your *User CP*, then click on *Edit Options*. Scroll down to the bottom and you shall see the option to change the skin. After selecting the skin you want; click *Save Settings.*


----------



## Tone (Jan 14, 2008)

nice job on the skin.

original was getting boring, don't like the sasuke one either, this is cool.

just need a dark skin now.. i guess akatsuki or kakashi would fit that fine.


----------



## Morati (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks nice, though a bit heavy on the eyes with those bright colors. Still using Sasuke for the light blue bg's.


----------



## 6oXoXo9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sakuratards unite... THANK YOU.  this skin rocks my be-jocks.


----------



## Katsuragi Tsukasa (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the banner, but some of the colors are just a bit much. ^^ Certainly not a "late at night" layout. But good job and thanks for making one of Sakura!


----------



## Kat Lee (Jan 14, 2008)

Now we need a Rock Lee skin. the problem is that this forum has what? 3 skins while others can have over 20???


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

the skin is nice but the colors are too bright they can easily bring you headache


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 14, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> Now we need a Rock Lee skin. the problem is that this forum has what? 3 skins while others can have over 20???



well you can't blame them. Other Forums usually get layouts already made while Naruto Forums on the other hand has to make them by scratch.


----------



## dbzNSking (Jan 14, 2008)

better then Sasugay's skin


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 14, 2008)

Fixed the weird banner positioning on Sakura skin and style chooser dropdown on Naruto and Sasuke skin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2008)

^ Oh my gawd, thank you!


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

Tazmo said:


> Fixed the weird banner positioning on Sakura skin and style chooser dropdown on Naruto and Sasuke skin.


Thanks a ton; it's very nice to have that fixed.


----------



## granreycero (Jan 15, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Nah, the next skin should be a Bleach one, more specifically a shirosaki skin.



fixed. Why people like Hitsu so much, I'll never know. I'd even prefer a Grimmjow one.


----------



## Inarigo (Jan 16, 2008)

New skin. T T


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, this is really nice.
But it is something to get used too.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 16, 2008)

I love pink! this new skin is awesome. the sakuras on the subforums are great.
I'm going to use the new skin.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been waiting so long for this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

**


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2008)

I see Byaku all in pinky now


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Sexy              .


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2008)

lol sick its cool, sasuke one pwns more though


----------



## Naida (Jan 16, 2008)

Fucking FINALLY!


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't reply to PMs with the Sakura skin?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't help you there, m'dear. I've stuck with the Sauce's blue theme.


----------



## Post Mortem (Jan 19, 2008)

FINALLY! I now have something to look forward to when I get on! No more stupid seeing Sasuke or Naruto when I get on! Just sexy, sexy Sakura!!!


----------



## Charizard (Jan 19, 2008)

the new skin is a bit pink and red for my taste.vgood thing they gots the naruto skin!


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Tried it out. Looks okay, except for that monkey staring at me. I'll stick with Sasuke.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 21, 2008)

Its cute i like it.


----------



## Shigeru (Jan 21, 2008)

It's okay. I don't like pink though, so I'm sticking with Sasuke.


----------



## Pein Rikudo (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm new here.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 24, 2008)

I love it <3!  Beats both the Naruto and Sasuke skins. I don't usually like pink but this is pretty damn good.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 24, 2008)

Gimme an akatsuki skin already!


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 24, 2008)

*I wonder if the'll be a TTGL one? The Sakura's great, btw!*


----------



## Emma_rules_! (Jan 24, 2008)

I just tried it and I love it  !
Great choice of Sakura image for the top. It looks badass. And I don't mind the pinkness at all.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 24, 2008)

The flowers kinda knocked me off kinda for the fact that Sakura is not that girly anymore so flowers were meh but overall the lay out is very awesome just like the other two.


----------



## lacey (Jan 24, 2008)

I love the choice of pic for the skin. Overall, I freaking love this skin <33


----------



## ayoz (Jan 25, 2008)

Too pink but it's better than the orginal skin.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 25, 2008)

Mmm, Hinata.


----------



## Bill (Feb 18, 2008)

It's horrible.


----------



## pankekas7 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's really cool


----------



## sarah_haruno (Feb 23, 2008)

*Yay!*

Finally, as Sakura skin!
Thank youuu!
It's awesome, but more red then pink lol
Maybe it's just my screen... 
:S


----------



## Corwin (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, so pink... No thanks


----------



## sarah_haruno (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol
It's sooooo not pink.
It's red,


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 23, 2008)

Its really cool but I prefer the Sasuke one I also believe that maybe we could add a Neji one with colors Grey and white but your decision!


----------



## Berserk (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh God!! The skin is horrible.  Especially the banner.


*Spoiler*: _Read_ 



Though I do give credit for you spending your time and making this.



We need a Lee/Konoha skin.

Green FTW!!!!!!!:


----------



## Kaenboshi (Feb 23, 2008)

Still love it. Still using it.


----------



## Suzie (Feb 24, 2008)

Immortal Kage said:


> We need a Lee/Konoha skin.
> 
> Green FTW!!!!!!!:



I would kill myself if that was to be made.


----------



## Raijin_thunder (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate it,you should make some Kakashi skins or Itachi or one of the cool characters.


----------



## Kyrie (Feb 24, 2008)

Same negative effects as the Mangekyou Sharingan


----------



## Berserk (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> I would kill myself if that was to be made.



Alright do you not like Green in general, or just Lee/Konoha?


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the Sakura skin, mofos. 
Don't be hating on it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 1, 2008)

Itachi skin:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW why not make an Itachi skin or at lest a Kakashi skin........


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd just like to ask... what exactly does it take to get a whole new skin online? NF has been around for years and only 3 skins are available to members. Does it take a large amount of server space or something technical like that which limits how many skins we have? Is 3 considered to be a luxury? 

I'd like for there to be atleast 1 more - Kakashi seems like the logical choice... but I'd go for either Shikamaru, Gaara, or Orochimaru.

I might just change to the Sakura one for a change of pace, but only for a bit... it's kinda embarrasing having people walk into the room and see that I'm staring into pink for so long.


----------



## Naruto1088 (Mar 1, 2008)

hi peoples


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 1, 2008)

^Uh hi.. 

I want a Itachi skin!


----------



## Inarigo (Mar 1, 2008)

^ whoa ive seen you in so many threads.

i want a konohamaru skin. XD


----------



## Shadow_fox (Mar 19, 2008)

They look great and all, ut why does the one with Naruto look..... so lame? I mean you could have used a better picture with him. Naruto changed after all. Sasuke and Sakura both have more interesting pictures, Naruto should have something like the one Sakura has.(with a determined look).

 Everything else lookes great.


----------



## zero_absoluto (Mar 19, 2008)

it's really good!
I'm don't like sakura that much, but i'm going to use it, since i like the color
congratz!


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

Cute! So pink...


----------



## Hentai (Mar 21, 2008)

Someone should make a green Kakashi skin....


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Mar 21, 2008)

an akatsuki skin would pwn. 

although it probably has already been suggested.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 21, 2008)

Sakura skin is hawt. ;D


----------



## Gotuseki (Mar 22, 2008)

Sakura skin is good, but id kill to see a sasori or itachi one. i bet the itachi one would be really popular too!


----------



## あいか (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm using it now
It's really cute,great job:3


----------



## ErikA^^ (Mar 22, 2008)

Great skin!!
Great  job!!


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! That skin is really good


----------



## Agitation (Mar 22, 2008)

Would guys use this skin? I think I actually would if there wasn't a Sasuke one...


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok it's cool, but I wish there was a Akatsuki one


----------



## phm (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG, why I didn't notice that before. Thanks for the skin, it's pretty cool


----------



## Micku (Apr 2, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Sasuke_Lover0021 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Sakura Theme*

I love it.... I think it is really awesome.... But it seems this one has had more time put into it rather than Naruto and Sasuke.... I think they could be updated a little more.... Especially Naruto.... He has changed.... He needs to be updated.... But other than that.... Sakura looks awesome....


----------



## d3l (Apr 3, 2008)

Kurugari_Shadou said:


> an akatsuki skin would pwn.
> 
> although it probably has already been suggested.



I agree, such a skin would be epic! 

But it's a matter of time and effort. Can't expect the team to make any character skin.


----------



## phm (Apr 5, 2008)

Wtf, I visited the konoha Refinery section and suddenly the Sasuke theme appeared Even when I tried to select the sakura skin while I was in that section it didn't work. But when I got out of there everything got back to "normal". Why would that happen anyway :amazed


----------



## kidloco (Apr 5, 2008)

love that skin

but can put one wiht sakura looking cute? ^^


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't really like it to tell you the truth. I'm using the Sasuke one though.


----------



## Karin (Apr 6, 2008)

I like it, but my eyes hurt from so much pink. So i'm using the Sasuke one.


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah.
Now we just have to keep nagging for Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 6, 2008)

The pink hurts in my eyes xD ~ I use the Sasuke one :3
But we need a Dei-skin X3


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice job with the skin, nice layout.


----------



## Sasori 12 (Apr 13, 2008)

what are these 'skins'?


----------



## Sasori 12 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd like to know so maybe I could get one too  ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome work! though I was late to reply lol. -is using it right now-  love the pink rep bar too! XD


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool let see  But can you make kakashi skin?


----------



## Yashamaru (Apr 14, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Cool let see  But can you make kakashi skin?


Kakashi Skin would be very nice indeed. Yet this Sakura Skin is my favorite from all those you display.


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 14, 2008)

This is just awesome! I'm so using it


----------



## nendo-chan (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm having problems with it... When I set it, the rep bars and topics are all messed up...  Help?
~nendo


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 14, 2008)

nendo-chan said:


> I'm having problems with it... When I set it, the rep bars and topics are all messed up...  Help?
> ~nendo




Maybe you just need to reload the page...


----------



## Mia (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so enjoying it  and I don't even like Sakura


----------



## Reinie (Apr 15, 2008)

quite awesome!!
but its too much pink for my nervous : D I will never stop using Sasuke skin


----------



## nendo-chan (Apr 15, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Maybe you just need to reload the page...


I tried... 
~nendo


----------



## Lust (Apr 15, 2008)

it's awesome ^^


----------



## Dogoo (Apr 25, 2008)

very nice


----------



## alwayswithyou (Apr 26, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Yeah.
> Now we just have to keep nagging for Akatsuki skin.



amen to that EvilPuppet


----------



## d3l (Apr 26, 2008)

alwayswithyou said:


> amen to that EvilPuppet



Problem is though. The user who made the prototype akatsuki skin aint' around.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2008)

I'm currently using this Skin X3
great


----------



## ShaDeLeSs (May 16, 2008)

I like it ^_^
Sakura's so cool up there xD
But true ... too much pink X.x


----------



## WHOLLYRUFUS (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Chanel (May 27, 2008)

I use it, it reminds me of strawberry milk lmao !


----------



## Curry (May 28, 2008)

I think I should be using the Sakura skin


----------



## Koushun (May 28, 2008)

I use Sakura skin  Pretty colours <333


----------



## Rikku uzimaki (May 28, 2008)

hey whats up


----------



## mednin (Jun 3, 2008)

I love the Sakura skin, thank you X3


----------



## Nillza (Jun 3, 2008)

So pretty!
I'm using it right now!^_^​


----------



## parwin (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the sakurs skin it rocks!


----------



## strongest clan (Jun 14, 2008)

what the??? why is the skin blue???


----------



## Scyke (Jun 15, 2008)

I love the banner for the sakura skin. 

But I still like the Uchiha Sasuke one better  Just cuz he's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 15, 2008)

Sakura =


----------



## brettc (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoo that is really pink.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 15, 2008)

kinda hurts my eyes after a while, but it's sakura and she's the smex


----------



## S0ulz (Jun 18, 2008)

This skin is nice! But I still prefer using the sasuke skin though..


----------



## Namito (Jun 19, 2008)

The skin is uber cute but it's too pink for me^^.I use the Naruto one,cuz the orange and the pic is too cool...the sasuke one scares me


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 26, 2008)

It's not too bad.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't go back to the orange or blue. I love this skin.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

yayuhhzzz sakura ftw


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

I would use it but it's too pink for me xD


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

I like this skin, rates 5


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks good, but I really dislike the color pink and Sakura XD but, again the skin is really good.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Agree with you, the skin is good but it hurts my eyes


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

How can you tell if someone has red rep or green rep ?_?


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> How can you tell if someone has red rep or green rep ?_?



maroon/pink rep = positive rep

Navy/light blue = neg rep


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

ShinoCakes said:


> maroon/pink rep = positive rep
> 
> Navy/light blue = neg rep



I guess I didnt see anyone negative yet. Here, have some red rep


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

I will try the Skin for a day, let's see if I can take it


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

?Dark said:


> I will try the Skin for a day, let's see if I can take it



Good luck with that XD


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

It's too hard


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

It hurt my eyes at first, but now I'm used to it.

The blue and orange might hurt my eyes, I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I'll use this skin permanently until a new one comes out


----------



## Taellon (Jun 27, 2008)

Now all I want is a Kyuubi skin...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

I say NF finished team 7. kakashi, and sai / yamato


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

I want a team 8 skin to be honest XD


----------



## Kuro (Jun 28, 2008)

I survived with the skin 1 day


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2008)

love the girls hate the ps3's
classic


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been using the skin for 3 days and i like it


----------



## Kuro (Jun 29, 2008)

^How can you take it?


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 29, 2008)

?Dark said:


> ^How can you take it?



lmao XD seriously... how can you?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't changed the skin since it came online.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't mind the pink so much, maybe I am just so in love with that Sakura at the top of the page X3


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

She looks badass in that pic, but in my opinion it's too much pink or something


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 23, 2008)

I love it.
Like, seriously.
I'm using it right nao.

its kind of burning my eyes, but it's pretty.
​


----------



## ShippuudenSakura (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks great. I like the flowers.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 24, 2008)

I think we need a new naruto one, since the default is kind of his yet old. However, the sakura one is cool just way too pink for me.


----------



## kidloco (Jul 24, 2008)

i like it, using for months


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2008)

me tu...lol


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the flowers.  Really pink but I'll get used to it.


----------



## kidloco (Jul 24, 2008)

maybe need new pic of sakura chan, dont know, new change is good


----------



## ziran (Jul 24, 2008)

This is good but I want to see one for Orochimaru! I would love to desighn it. I can do it sample of my work on deviant. Nothing like this posted though.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Hell yeah, new Sakura skin for NF, and new Sakura firmware for my M3


----------



## Goobhunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Now if only we could get me some green rep!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow just these skins are pretty awesome ill be sure to use them!


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 25, 2008)

I Love the New Sakura Skin, I'm Using it now:]


----------



## Hagen (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried the Sakura skin but it really did hurt my eyes


----------



## cat4455 (Jul 26, 2008)

i love flowers i think the sakura skin is nice


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow what a bright skin...the Akatsuki skin is a lovely idea, though.


----------



## ziran (Jul 27, 2008)

*Orochimaru Skin!*

This is My custom desighn an Orochimaru skin.


----------



## Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

ziran said:


> This is My custom desighn an Orochimaru skin.



That's pretty good. o___o

How'd you do it? Photoshopping a NF screenshot, or is it a real skin?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2008)

ziran said:


> This is My custom desighn an Orochimaru skin.


...! Do want, givegive.


----------



## ziran (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue said:


> That's pretty good. o___o
> 
> How'd you do it? Photoshopping a NF screenshot, or is it a real skin?



Well yeah. Photoshop and Screen cap. I don't quite know how to make the skin. I can do concepts though.


----------



## Yōkai (Jul 27, 2008)

That Sakura skin sucks
It burns my eyes!

How can you people withstand that thing

It needs to be remade, badly


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 27, 2008)

Sakura skin is awesome


----------



## Yōkai (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess my eyes are oversensitive then


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 28, 2008)

nice, I like it....Naruto is all that is left on this list of change


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 28, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> I guess my eyes are oversensitive then



Yes.**


----------



## soniclinx (Jul 28, 2008)

wen is naruto going to make his appearance/?


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't worry, Yokai, I really dislike the Sakura skin, too. I love Sakura, but . . . the skin just really doesn't fit my tastes. Pink + purple = no. :/

Default skin ftw.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a bit ugly in my option.


----------



## ziran (Jul 29, 2008)

*Bump.*



ziran said:


> This is My custom desighn an Orochimaru skin.



I just felt like bringing this up again.


----------



## Supaxile (Jul 29, 2008)

ziran said:


> I just felt like bringing this up again.



Thats pretty impressive! Did you make that skin??


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, ever since I deleted my temp internet files, the Sakura skin is gone. Oh well, I can use the pinkless envorinment for a little.


----------



## BIGASIA (Jul 29, 2008)

..there is a sasuke skin, a saukra skin, but no naruto? or is the default orange supposed to be the naruto one and wat about kakashi? he is obviously >sasuke and sakura in the coolness factor.


----------



## Nade (Aug 2, 2008)

Real men use Sakura skin 

Default skin is supposed to be Naruto's, Kakashi isn't important.


----------



## dragonquesthero (Aug 3, 2008)

I think i've never seen a brighter pink..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> I guess my eyes are oversensitive then



Not really, a lot of people have problems because of the Sakura skin. 



ziran said:


> I just felt like bringing this up again.



Oh wow, you should pm Blue if you're interested in actually starting an Orochimaru skin project.



BIGASIA said:


> ..there is a sasuke skin, a saukra skin, but no naruto? or is the default orange supposed to be the naruto one and wat about kakashi? he is obviously >sasuke and sakura in the coolness factor.



The default skin is the Naruto skin.


----------



## Neji98 (Aug 4, 2008)

Why do we even Bother talking about some stupid skin? Isn't there anything more interesting to talk about? Seriously, what a silly topic!


----------



## dragonquesthero (Aug 4, 2008)

True but..Well..Umm...Yeah..I kinda agree lol..


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 5, 2008)

They never close these threads apparently.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> Why is this thread still open?



What L said. Threads like these always stay open.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 5, 2008)

Neji98 said:


> Why do we even Bother talking about some stupid skin? Isn't there anything more interesting to talk about? Seriously, what a silly topic!


this is a section to announce forum updates, a new skin is a forum update. guess you haven't quite yet figured out what each of the sections are for yet 



~L~ said:


> They never close these threads apparently.


unless of course they become popular places of conversation


----------



## gosasuke1136 (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with neji98 this is the dumbist thing I have ever heard


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 6, 2008)

Newest Hitsugaya skin almost ready.


----------



## H?ken (Aug 6, 2008)

Upload the akatsuki skin already


----------



## Sakata no Kintoki (Aug 11, 2008)

How do you make a skin? We need a Lee & Gai one.


----------



## munkie (Aug 16, 2008)

Tried each of those skins, props to the makers, they awesome!


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Aug 16, 2008)

i want a Tsunade-sama skin xD  pls pls pls pls pls pls pls


----------



## ss5 (Aug 16, 2008)

You guys should make a Zabuza skin, that would be coooool


----------



## Kiba (Aug 16, 2008)

its cute i like it going to use it


----------



## INOO (Aug 18, 2008)

*thank you*

thank you ly friend


----------



## mednin (Aug 18, 2008)

I love the Sakura skin.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2008)

this is pwnsome.


----------



## Batosaims (Sep 2, 2008)

LAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## kardofoni-san (Sep 3, 2008)

cool .....................................................................lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Dangerboy (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. I would have to try and make one sometime.


----------



## Gaara014 (Oct 26, 2008)

there should be a Hinata one! or a team 8 one!


----------



## Fuuton Rasengan Shuriken (Oct 26, 2008)

The Sakura skin is pretty neat but the Sasuke skin is just flawless.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 26, 2008)

Outstanding work. Maybe a Naruto one too ftw? 
You know... With Shippuuden Naruto on it, in the same style like the Sakura theme, but with orange.


----------



## Paulina (Oct 26, 2008)

Sakura skin hurt my eyes 

im gonna keep sasukes


----------



## BigHazz (Oct 26, 2008)

ss5 said:


> You guys should make a Zabuza skin, that would be coooool


 
Yeah a Zabuza Skin would be good, also Gaara and the 3 Sannin have individual skins would be Good.

Sakura Skin is good, but I like the Akatsuki skin too much.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 21, 2008)

What a huge PM limit 
I envy?!

Lol Hokage Residence...


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 21, 2008)

wow! i love the banner! its neat and clean. Sakura rocks!


----------



## Chippy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sakura skin is pink 

Am keeping it


----------



## momo (Dec 21, 2008)

*sakura skin burns my eyes really badly and gives me a headache.
plus pink is thee most disgusting color ever.*​


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Woah  The picture is incredibly coloured!! Only pink isnt my thing :S


----------



## steph18 (Jan 15, 2009)

This suites my browser best! Thanks for the skin!


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice job! Love it


----------



## dajonster9 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chippy said:


> Sakura skin is pink
> 
> Am keeping it


Would you like to be friends


----------



## dajonster9 (Jan 16, 2009)

If there is any one on line would you like to be friends


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2009)

Nekokitsune said:


> *sakura skin burns my eyes really badly and gives me a headache.
> plus pink is thee most disgusting color ever.*​



Takes some getting used to; the skin became known as "EYE RAEP" just a few hours after it became uploaded .


----------



## xx saso xx (Jan 17, 2009)

i would like


----------



## plykeria (Mar 16, 2009)

HI! I'm keria! I am a big fan of Sakura Haruno. ^ ^ Nice 2 meet ya!



.: )REIRA( :. said:


> Nice job! Love it



that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going with the Akatsuki one still as I'm not a big fan of pink, but loving the picture of her. I'm glad we've got a Sakura skin at last. pek


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 17, 2009)

Its very bright. But I like it


----------



## PinkLover (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi my name is Nino, i'm a Girl and a BIG naruto fan...i hope i can make some friends and i would like to meet you all....hope you can also help me with learning this site and how to use it....i am from russia so my english may not be that good, but i'll give it a try....thanks too all and i hope i can make some friends

By the way i love the picture..

that is sooooooooooooooooo cool!!!! jod job blue...and by the way i am new at this site and i am looking for some friends........my name is Nino ( a girl)do you wanna be friends?


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2009)

*Nice work with the sakura theme *


----------



## ydoc (Mar 18, 2009)

nice


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2009)

oH BOY, today I am gonna have pink dreams with pink elephants flying elephants with pretty pink haired girls on their tops.

It will be an interesinting one yeah, shal I tell you the tale when I return?


----------



## Semplice (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahhh!  Sakura's head!

A bit bright....I'm using the orange one......


----------



## Revenge (Mar 20, 2009)

Bright.
But I like it. 

I'm using the Akatsuki one.


----------



## PinkLover (Apr 1, 2009)

It's really cool........................I love pink stuff


----------



## streetboys7 (Jun 24, 2009)

pink & cute...


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bright but SAKURA RULES! lol I'm using the Akatsuki one as the Sakura one is too bright


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2009)

I am using Akatsuki too... And it is quite cool...


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 3, 2009)

It's pretty cool using it right now I like it very nice


----------



## Migooki (Jul 3, 2009)

I can't even see it.


----------



## Aksido (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks I really like this skin and Sakura is my favorite character ^^


----------



## Canadian wood (Jul 13, 2009)

its pretty lame


----------



## twilight (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the skin =)


----------



## Kyou (Dec 5, 2009)

It's the one I use, been using it since it first came out, still lovin it. The rep colour changes was a bit annoying and confusing, but I'm used to it now, anything else confuses me XD.


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm gonna use it! It looks cool.


----------



## white beard (Dec 5, 2009)

It's quite good actually.


----------



## Tradewind (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, you've got a lot of messages.

Nice skin BTW, but I'm staying with the Akatsuki one. Red is too epic.


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the Akatsuki one,but come out with Tailed Beast one and I might change.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

Sakura is only cute on Valentine's.

The width on the Kakashi Beta Skin is clearly superior.
Orange is still my favorite and I wish it had the same extension as Kakashi. 

Is there any chance you can extend this on Orange? Maybe copy the skin and upload a version 2?


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 9, 2009)

yay!

the bright red/pink keeps my senses awake haha 

thanks it looks prrutty..


----------



## sasukez (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you !


----------



## ThePie (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you SO much for the skin! I love it so much!! Its epic!


----------



## cherrycream (Feb 6, 2010)

*_* I'm awed, dazzled.

It's so beautiful, it pawns - like her. 

Congratulations!

Sakura Skin: *On*.


----------



## Rima (Feb 12, 2010)

It's cute but too bright for me.


----------



## kidloco (Mar 22, 2010)

love that skin, using desde 2007

but i think need one sexy pic sexy sakura pic in the skin


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 22, 2010)

Even though I do not like Sakura. The layout is AMAZING! Is  there ever going to be a Hinata layout, though?


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah I would love a hinata Layout!! Oohh and and Ino one too.


----------



## kidloco (Mar 22, 2010)

oh Ino will amazin too...

i may use saura and later ino and abck every day


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 1, 2010)

It's my color darn


----------



## anas (Jun 1, 2010)

it's amazing style .. 
i really liked Sakura style , it seems excellent !! 
Thanks for ur warking !!


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Even though I do not like Sakura. The layout is AMAZING! Is  there ever going to be a Hinata layout, though?



same here, I'm not really a fan of hers, but I love the layout. 
Kunoichi skin would be nice  Hinata skin a major plus.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't like her, but the skin is good. Any chance of a Itachi skin or Gundam 00 skin?


----------



## SanninModeXX79 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Sakura layout is so girly I cant stand it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 2, 2010)

I love this new skin!


----------



## squilliam (Jun 3, 2010)

mebeh a bleach skin eventually?


----------



## OniKid91 (Jun 3, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH i thought their was a new porno site about sakura!! XD

Thats not why i checked this thread... Haha


----------



## Rubi (Jun 4, 2010)

Itachi or kuroshitsuji skin


----------



## rac585 (Jun 4, 2010)

so pink.. lmao


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 4, 2010)

Ugh. I hate this skin.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 4, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> Ugh. I hate this skin.



Just because U MAD at the character doesn't mean you have to insult the creator's work


----------



## Yaaay (Jun 4, 2010)

@_@ This skin is really girly, with the flowers and all.

But it doesn't matter because there's a Sakura picture on top of the forum.

Shannaro!


----------



## Andre (Jun 4, 2010)

It's alright, I'm just not digging the pink and the gay color for rep and negs.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 4, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Just because U MAD at the character doesn't mean you have to insult the creator's work


I didn't insult their work. I just don't like the char.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 5, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> I didn't insult their work. I just don't like the char.







FoxxyKat said:


> Ugh. I hate this skin.



The skin. You hate it. You could have said,



> Ugh. I hate this character.



Not the skin itself because it's still the creators work.

By the way, revenge negs aren't allowed.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jun 5, 2010)

fix your sig n00b b4 I report your ass^
btw this is my fave skin
the one i am using right now


----------



## Мίήάто ? (Jun 5, 2010)

This was pretty cool ^^

Orange for Naruto?


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

What an awesome skin <3


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 3, 2010)

Cloven said:


> sakura is useless and can't even make good food (do you remember naruto choking?) why do we have a skin of her then?







Why are you being a Player Hater?
Go hate on someone else that actually deserves hate, like Sasuke, because he lacks hatred.
​


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sakura looks so badass here


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 12, 2010)

*This message has been deleted by Shannyn. Reason: sakura hating*

That's right, Shannyn. Stop the Sakura haters in their tracks. The skin is great, although I don't like to actually use. it.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2010)

I like how the banner is Sakura's rape face.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

that skin has been out for ages, how come people is still excited about it?


----------



## untrained (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> that skin has been out for ages, how come people is still excited about it?



Because it's nice


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree, Sakura Skin is badass.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hikawa (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> that skin has been out for ages, how come people is still excited about it?



Look at my join date. 

Although to Squilliam, it's not exactly Sakura's rapeface, more like her murderous face, like when she wanted to kill that certain emo.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 14, 2010)

so in order to get a different style you have to add 
	
	



```
styleid=x
```

That isn't what really user friendly


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 14, 2010)

How can I activate Sakura skin?


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2010)

Scroll to the bottom of the page and there should be a drop down menu on the left and side with all the possible skin choices.


----------



## Arsya J (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohh Sakura Looks So Kawaii  I Love It 

PS: I Love It More Than I Just Said


----------



## playmobil (Nov 11, 2010)

I always wear this skin.


----------



## Arsya J (Nov 11, 2010)

playmobil said:


> I always wear this skin.




You Should


----------



## Arsya J (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes So True . Am Waiting For 4th Kage Skin . It Will Be So Great Don`t You Think ?


----------



## Seirenity (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the skin so much * big hug to you*


----------



## trewjk (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll use it just for you Blue.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2010)

trewjk said:


> I'll use it just for you Blue.



ldestryoma


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the skin!

Haruno Sakura is one of my favorites !

Thank you ~


----------



## JackFrost (Dec 11, 2012)

Holy red and pink...I think I'll keep the default lol


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks awesome  Thanks!


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 4, 2013)

the Sasuke skin is  keeping it


----------



## Miiami (Jan 4, 2013)

*omg so awesome!!* ♥♥♥


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2013)

They fixed up a few things, yay


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 5, 2013)

Im using the Sasuke one.

Thanks.


----------



## Bansai (Jan 5, 2013)

I would have prefered a Kisame or a Karin skin, but that's not too bad either.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2013)

You can request somebody make one in the "Community Custom Skins" thread, which seems to be the only way we can get new skins around here:



There's also a  available.

Tutorial of how to use them is in the OP.


----------



## Tray (Jan 6, 2013)

trewjk said:


> I'll use it just for you Blue.



Guests were allowed to post at that time?


----------



## Arisu (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks cool but Sakura skin is a little to bright for me, I'll stay with my Sasuke skin. 
I would absolutely love Hinata skin, her colors aren't so bright, just like Sasuke's.


----------



## popogt (Jan 7, 2013)

hmmh beautiful skin


----------



## LesExit (Jan 7, 2013)

Where do I find the skin at o.o?


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Where do I find the skin at o.o?



The best place to change your forum skin is from  in your User CP.  At the bottom, under Miscellaneous Options, is a field that lets you select skins.  Pick the Sakura skin from it to change to it.  There is a similar option in the bottom left of the forum but that will only save the skin choice for your specific browser and only as long as your cache isn't deleted.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 7, 2013)

lol I just tried it and it still has the pixel derp.




Trαy said:


> Guests were allowed to post at that time?


Some accounts got guest'd once. If you could give the url to their account that'd be really great.


----------



## zan (Jan 8, 2013)

i want an all pantie skin


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2013)

zan said:


> i want an all pantie skin


I'd like a soft, lilac lavender purple Hinata skin. Not too garish, just rite.

With a sexy banner pic.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 10, 2013)

I was with the akatsuki one, then tried the sakura, too much pink for me. I'm using the kakashi beta now, dig it.


----------



## Detedagowa (Oct 21, 2013)

All kinda cool options really


----------



## Chatte (Oct 21, 2013)

Really nice, thank you!


----------



## hanchan (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh my god! 

Thats that AWESOME ! 

This is the best forum ever .


----------



## Chatte (Oct 27, 2013)

I was wondering.. is there something wrong with my account or the skin itself? Some of the features don't work... Like the reputation points are shown really strange, the quote images, stuff like that.
To be more exact, they are shown in text form rather than images.


----------



## Romulus (Oct 27, 2013)

The Sasuke skin is pretty nice; But the Sakura one is naturally elegant.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 21, 2013)

I approve it!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2014)

so when is the most iconic and flawfree skin on NF going live again?


----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> so when is the most iconic and flawfree skin on NF going live again?


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> so when is the most iconic and flawfree skin on NF going live again?



No clue.  Tazmo remains silent on the matter.


----------



## Damaris (Oct 4, 2014)

;_________________;

I only left for like eight months and its gone wtf


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 4, 2014)

skins die when they are killed.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2014)

anony34215 said:


> ;_________________;
> 
> I only left for like eight months and its gone wtf



Tazmo removed it cause of issues with his ads. :/


----------



## Damaris (Oct 4, 2014)

Tell Tazmo I'll wire him money directly if he puts it back up.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 9, 2015)

I was looking for this 

EDIT: It doesn't work anymore  I would pay money to have it up.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually like the Sakura Skin.
I used it before.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought the Sakura skin was back


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 17, 2015)

Where is my sakura skin. looking for it xD


----------



## Kamina (Jul 17, 2015)

dinosaur ninja said:


> Where is my sakura skin. looking for it xD



Think it's gone


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 17, 2015)

I changed my default browser to safari which doesn't support custom styles

Used firefox before that and had no problems going this route



Parachouli said:


> *Sakura Skin Restoration*
> 
> 
> *Preview*



It is beautiful



heartsutra said:


> & no screencap of this, but tbh, Sakura design looks good when it's on top of the Kill la Kill skin





*Edit.*
Actually, scratch that, Stylish does exist for Safari
brb installing it


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 17, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I changed my default browser to safari which doesn't support custom styles
> 
> Used firefox before that and had no problems going this route
> 
> ...




So in order to use this skin I will use firefox browser? Currently using chrome.
I really like it a lot soooo beautiful.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 18, 2015)

No, it works for Chrome as well. Just click on  in the first post I quoted, then click on the blue button and _install Stylish._


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jul 18, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> No, it works for Chrome as well. Just click on  in the first post I quoted, then click on the blue button and _install Stylish._




got it now yay! thank you so much for the help 

it's so pretty


----------



## Anbu Demi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Nice*

Nice very cool


----------



## Yugito5342 (Aug 20, 2015)

thank you very much for this


----------



## Larry (Aug 20, 2015)

It's gunna be the most useless skin on the forum


----------



## MrSharingan (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow... That skin is *Awesome*!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2015)

So I just came back into this topic, and decided to test the Kill la Kill skin like sutra said.

It does look quite nice. Top banner's a bit too big for my liking, but if you want the Sakura colours with the Ryouko banner, it's a good combination.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2015)

Anbu Demi said:


> Nice very cool





Yugito5342 said:


> thank you very much for this



Somebody made these dupes to compliment the skin.

I love Sakura


----------



## Disclosure (Sep 20, 2015)

very beautiful


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 21, 2015)

how do i do this 0.0


----------



## Platypus (Sep 21, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> how do i do this 0.0





Install Stylish.
Install custom skin.
Set NF skin to 'Orange'.
Activate custom skin through Stylish.


----------



## JJULLER (Oct 14, 2015)

Blue said:


> Due to several fortunate events, we're finally able to upload our own skins - so I bring you the long-awaited Sakura skin. Credit for the winsome banner goes to Amaretti's colors and Suzuhiko's gfx.
> 
> Use it or I'll ban you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platypus (Oct 14, 2015)

JJULLER said:


> Why can't I switch to the skin why is the Link Broken?
> Sakura fans get the worst of the fan base love & attention.



Should've read the post before yours.


----------



## Birado (Nov 21, 2015)

She is my favourite! Happy to see this.


----------



## Laceysix (Dec 3, 2015)

wow it's so pink *^* but nice


----------



## Kaito (Dec 3, 2015)

How do I install custom skin?


----------

